# good day or evening to everyone.



## clovis (Feb 26, 2010)

i live in Cameroon and i am a mathematics teacher in pure mathematics,statistics,additional mathematics and further mathematics.
i wish to know if it is posible to get a job in Canada and live in Canada.i will like to know my chances to get a job before i imigrate to Canada.
i will also be greatful to welcome teachers/others having questions on which i can help.while waiting for your respond stay blessed.


----------



## angelinalove (Jan 27, 2009)

hi,
nice to meet you and happy to see you at new place, sure you will enjoy your stay over here.
thanks


----------

